# Post a photo of your handlebar real estate



## Distorted Vision (21 Jan 2016)

I'm beginner to cycling and I'm always interested in what people have on their handlebars as people have differing views on what is a priority. I'm a gadget fiend and no doubt I've probably gone a bit OTT!

Here's a pic of my handlebar:







L to R:

Moon XP 780 front light
Garmin VIRB actioncam
Garmin Edge 810 GPS cycle computer
CateyeStrada Slim Universal cycle Computer
Samsung Galaxy S5 in a Topeak Smartphone 5" Drybag
Moon XP 780 front light

You're probably wondering why I effectively have 3 cycle computers! The Garmin I use for actual navigation, the Cateye is just for the odometer (I can't see very well at night) and the Samsung Galaxy S5 running Topeak Panobike for speed / cadence / duration. I dislike have to switch between screens on the Garmin. The phone does kind of stick out but I tend to mainly use it at night time.

Anyway please post a pic of your handlebar!


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2016)

Thats way too much info going on. Use the garmin to record and navigate and get rid of the phone and computer. Your phone wont survive a crash there.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2016)

PS its dangerous having that much stuff to distract you. i have a Garmin 705 & 200 that are on different bikes and I rarely look at them, only a quick glance if the navigation bleeps. They record everything so you can analyse training afterwards.


----------



## Distorted Vision (21 Jan 2016)

Yeah I'll probably just end up keeping the phone in the Topeak drybag in my jacket pocket or triangular bag. It also looks out of place on the handlebar anyway because its so big. The phone is actually my old one which I kept as a backup - its not my normal everyday phone. I don't actually ever look at the Cateye when cycling and like you only look at the Garmin when it beeps.


----------



## night cycler (21 Jan 2016)

What is the action cam like? Is it reasonable at night time , and are you pleased with it?


----------



## Distorted Vision (21 Jan 2016)

The Garmin VIRB actioncam is great. I've only used it once when I went on a ride last Saturday morning. Not tested it at night yet but wondering about how it performs on the dark myself.


----------



## night cycler (21 Jan 2016)

Let us know what it`s like at night when you have tested it. I got a bullet type dash cam for the car, and it`s quite impressive at night providing there are street lights. Not much use on unlit roads though.


----------



## Distorted Vision (21 Jan 2016)

Yeah I'll upload a short clip on YouTube. I got the old version of the VIRB as the new one is not a bullet type and doesn't look right on a bike. The old version is also heavily discounted on Amazon.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Jan 2016)

Distorted Vision said:


> I'm beginner to cycling and I'm always interested in what people have on their handlebars as people have differing views on what is a priority. I'm a gadget fiend and no doubt I've probably gone a bit OTT!
> 
> Here's a pic of my handlebar:
> 
> ...



Have you got a clamp-on bracket for the expresso machine?
BTW, the Cateye is a great bit of kit.


----------



## Heisenberg71 (21 Jan 2016)

Each to their own but what a ridiculous amount of stuff to cart about with you, IMO. 
"Less is more", surely. A Garmin and a light, max.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (21 Jan 2016)

Etrex attached usually
Virb attached sometimes
Lights attached rarely






I've this mount on both MTB and hybrid, but no camera option on the road bike.


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Jan 2016)

Left to right : Garmin ( it's gone now), little light thing from Decathlon, Halfords copy of a Lezyne Macro drive light, cycle computer from Aldi for front wheel, a bell ( you simply _*must *_have a bell ) another cheapo cycle comp, for the rear wheel, and a tension dial, for setting up the bike using a Turbo trainer.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Jan 2016)

night cycler said:


> Let us know what it`s like at night when you have tested it. I got a bullet type dash cam for the car, and it`s quite impressive at night providing there are street lights. Not much use on unlit roads though.


It's not very good at night.


----------



## zaza123 (21 Jan 2016)

Is it April 1st? You really have all this stuff on your bars?


----------



## bancrobba (21 Jan 2016)

Was it difficult getting planning permission?


----------



## vickster (21 Jan 2016)

Garmin 80 on stem, a lezyne micro light if riding at night, cross levers

No more room on 38cm bars


----------



## Markymark (21 Jan 2016)




----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2016)

The day to day commuter bike

Just a Garmin 200 and 2 Hope Vision 1's


----------



## Citius (21 Jan 2016)

Distorted Vision said:


> I'm beginner to cycling and I'm always interested in what people have on their handlebars as people have differing views on what is a priority. I'm a gadget fiend and no doubt I've probably gone a bit OTT!
> 
> Here's a pic of my handlebar:
> 
> ...



I'm guessing that's how you got your username...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jan 2016)

Distorted Vision said:


> I'm beginner to cycling and I'm always interested in what people have on their handlebars as people have differing views on what is a priority. I'm a gadget fiend and no doubt I've probably gone a bit OTT!
> 
> Here's a pic of my handlebar:
> 
> ...


Is one of those devices a pothole detector? You might need one because you certainly can't see much to the road just in front of your wheels. 

Lights, etc, will work upside down and tucking them under the bars will unclutter your view of the way ahead.


----------



## winjim (21 Jan 2016)

L-R: Campagnolo Ergo left shifter, Fluxient U2 light, Shimano STI right shifter.


----------



## martint235 (21 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> The day to day commuter bike
> 
> Just a Garmin 200 and 2 Hope Vision 1's
> 
> View attachment 116578


Haven't got a photo but very similar to this: two Hope 1 underslung on the bars and an Etrex 20 on the stem.


----------



## Cubist (21 Jan 2016)

Amateurs. Several years ago I decided to see what would happen if I put all my lights onto just one handlebar.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2016)

[QUOTE 4117787, member: 9609"]what are the little lug things on the side of the hoods? some sort of thumb rest? i could imagine them being a bit of a nuisance.[/QUOTE]


Gear changers.


----------



## Jody (21 Jan 2016)

^  That's an epic amount of lights Cubist

This is mine but without the dropper remote which normally sits next to the rear brake lever.


----------



## martint235 (21 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Gear changers.


I thought he was trying to be funny in a pro-Shimano/SRAM kind of way??


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> The day to day commuter bike
> 
> Just a Garmin 200 and 2 Hope Vision 1's
> 
> View attachment 116578



And a speck of dirt, I'm sure I can see a speck of dirt.


----------



## martint235 (21 Jan 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> And a speck of dirt, I'm sure I can see a speck of dirt.


The screen on that Garmin is filthy!!!


----------



## winjim (21 Jan 2016)

[QUOTE 4117787, member: 9609"]what are the little lug things on the side of the hoods? some sort of thumb rest? i could imagine them being a bit of a nuisance.[/QUOTE]
Oh, don't worry about them, they're a pro thing. All the top end groupsets have them


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Jan 2016)

I'm not sure you'd all be impressed with a picture of a light on some handlebars.

Do you also call it a "cockpit"? :P


----------



## Cubist (21 Jan 2016)

Jody said:


> ^  That's an epic amount of lights Cubist
> 
> This is mine but without the dropper remote which normally sits next to the rear brake lever.


If my fading memory serves me, that photo was taken when three of us used to go night riding. The photo features a couple of magic shine clones and the three LED version with the Mickey Mouse ears. Harking back to the days before cheap Chinese LEDS there are also a couple of the fabled Tesco 3w Cree torches which I bodged on using cable lock frame mounts. In those days being able to see more than twenty five yards ahead was considered swanky. 

Nowadays with an eBay twin LED bar mount and a T6 headlamp you can burn holes in the trail for a lot less money!


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2016)

Mine. Garmin, two Hope Vision 1's and a C&B Seen City Slicker. Excuse the wonky bars, this was after an accident. This is the commuter.


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Jan 2016)

Distorted vision. If you crash, you will destroy most of that gear on the handlebar.

I have a bar bag and a Garmin touring and thats enough.


----------



## Jody (21 Jan 2016)

Cubist said:


> In those days being able to see more than twenty five yards ahead was considered swanky.
> 
> Nowadays with an eBay twin LED bar mount and a T6 headlamp you can burn holes in the trail for a lot less money!



You can tell its a while ago from the narrow bars and bar ends 

Still amazes me how far tech has come with lights. My previous light to the SSX2 was a halogen Cateye that took 4 pencil batteries every couple of hours and you could only see a few feet.


----------



## Cubist (21 Jan 2016)

Jody said:


> You can tell its a while ago from the narrow bars and bar ends
> 
> Still amazes me how far tech has come with lights. My previous light to the SSX2 was a halogen Cateye that took 4 pencil batteries every couple of hours and you could only see a few feet.


It was my commuter to be honest... A Boardman Hybrid Pro. 

Current MTB bars are 780s with 1* and an underslung reverb remote, so definitely less clutter!


----------



## 400bhp (21 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Mine. Garmin, two Hope Vision 1's and a C&B Seen City Slicker. Excuse the wonky bars, this was after an accident. This is the commuter.
> View attachment 116596



Lights under the bars mate.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2016)

400bhp said:


> Lights under the bars mate.



On top and not obscured by the drops ! Easier to press the 'on' button !!


----------



## Justinslow (21 Jan 2016)




----------



## Justinslow (21 Jan 2016)

And this one


----------



## Dec66 (21 Jan 2016)

Not worth taking a pic, but from L-R, if you can envision this:

Left hand brake/shifter hood, blue
Blinker light with elasticated straps
Handlebar stem
Right hand brake/shifter hood, blue

I'm a bit "Buckminster Fuller" about bike stuff. And with stuff generally, I'm starting to find.


----------



## Bollo (21 Jan 2016)

Justinslow said:


> And this one
> View attachment 116630


Is that a pump attached to your frame? Don't make me unlike you.......


----------



## jefmcg (21 Jan 2016)

This is not mine. This is Steve Abrahams. He actually needs all this stuff. Can't imaging staring at for 180 miles every day 






(I've got a 6" phone on my handlebars. Bad enough  )


----------



## Sharky (21 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Mine. Garmin, two Hope Vision 1's and a C&B Seen City Slicker. Excuse the wonky bars, this was after an accident. This is the commuter.
> View attachment 116596



You call that "wonky"?
Excuse these:-


----------



## Heisenberg71 (21 Jan 2016)

jefmcg said:


> This is not mine. This is Steve Abrahams. He actually needs all this stuff. Can't imaging staring at for 180 miles every day
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WTF!?!?
This thread is insane! How you can you ride with all that sh*t stuck in your way? Pray tell why anyone's "needs" ^^^^^^?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2016)

Heisenberg71 said:


> WTF!?!?
> This thread is insane! How you can you ride with all that sh*t stuck in your way? Pray tell why anyone's "needs" ^^^^^^?




It's a'll needed for his world record attempt.


----------



## Tim Hall (21 Jan 2016)

My commuter has:

Left hand brake lever.
Right hand brake lever.
Bar tape.


----------



## Heisenberg71 (21 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> It's a'll needed for his world record attempt.





There's always an exception to the rule / one awkward Bugger. Respect. 
The rest? Ridiculous, IMO.


----------



## Justinslow (21 Jan 2016)

Bollo said:


> Is that a pump attached to your frame? Don't make me unlike you.......


Errrr, yeah, not on the TT bike though. It has come in handy a couple of times!


----------



## jefmcg (21 Jan 2016)

Heisenberg71 said:


> There's always an exception to the rule / one awkward Bugger. Respect.
> The rest? Ridiculous, IMO.


Sorry I didn't explain it better, but @ianrauk took care of that. Yup, that was my point. Anyone who doesn't need to record circa 200miles of riding per day does not need 3 different records of their ride.

And as you are out of the loop, and I had missed the magic moment: we now have a new world record for the most miles cycled in a year.
Kurt Searvogel rode 76,076 miles last year (ok, technically the year ending 9th of this month). That breaks a record that had stood since 1939.

Fingers crossed that Steve Abraham of Milton Keynes matches that (he actually started first, but a moped rider put paid to his first attempt).


----------



## bikeman66 (21 Jan 2016)

Distorted Vision said:


> I'm beginner to cycling and I'm always interested in what people have on their handlebars as people have differing views on what is a priority. I'm a gadget fiend and no doubt I've probably gone a bit OTT!
> 
> Here's a pic of my handlebar:
> 
> ...


Ridiculous amount of handlebar hardwear! On the plus side........yours, is probably the only bike on the road that can be seen from the international space station during the hours of darkness!


----------



## jefmcg (21 Jan 2016)

bancrobba said:


> Was it difficult getting planning permission?


This is by far the best post in the thread. Makes me laugh again to repost it.


----------



## 2clepto (22 Jan 2016)

Distorted Vision said:


> I'm beginner to cycling and I'm always interested in what people have on their handlebars as people have differing views on what is a priority. I'm a gadget fiend and no doubt I've probably gone a bit OTT!
> 
> Here's a pic of my handlebar:
> 
> ...


----------



## 2clepto (22 Jan 2016)

one skimpy light, one bell, bar tape double wrapped, 2 handy elastic bands,





thought id introduce a profile. i have the bars raised upwards as it reduces neck tension on long rides, and i find it excellent to control in the city, which is where i mostly ride. i also dont like being hunched right forward.


----------



## bancrobba (22 Jan 2016)

jefmcg said:


> This is by far the best post in the thread. Makes me laugh again to repost it.


Shucks.


----------



## tyred (22 Jan 2016)

1986 Record 3 Speed by braveheart1979, on Flickr


----------



## Bollo (22 Jan 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Errrr, yeah, not on the TT bike though. It has come in handy a couple of times!


I'll not lie - a bit of sick came up when I realised. 

Lovely clean bars though on the road bike, so you are forgiven.


----------



## jefmcg (22 Jan 2016)

User13710 said:


> Very sad news today that Steve has reluctantly abandoned this attempt .


where's the "dislike" button?


----------



## Justinslow (22 Jan 2016)

Bollo said:


> I'll not lie - a bit of sick came up when I realised.
> 
> Lovely clean bars though on the road bike, so you are forgiven.


A guy tried to use co2 the other day on a ride and gave himself a massive blister where the really cold canister touched his finger! So I'll not be using one of them!


----------



## Bollo (22 Jan 2016)

Justinslow said:


> A guy tried to use co2 the other day on a ride and gave himself a massive blister where the really cold canister touched his finger! So I'll not be using one of them!


Pockets, dear boy, jacket pockets!


----------



## martint235 (22 Jan 2016)

Justinslow said:


> A guy tried to use co2 the other day on a ride and gave himself a massive blister where the really cold canister touched his finger! So I'll not be using one of them!





Bollo said:


> Pockets, dear boy, jacket pockets!


Co2 canisters are hardly rocket science to use. I still carry a pump, attached to the bike obvs, to put the first bit of air in the tube.


----------



## Bollo (22 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> ....I still carry a pump, attached to the bike obvs,....


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Justinslow (22 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> Co2 canisters are hardly rocket science to use. I still carry a pump, attached to the bike obvs, to put the first bit of air in the tube.


Never used one, it was as he was trying to inflate the tyre, not sure what went wrong, good old fashioned pump for me!
Edit, then we used the pump to do the job properly!


----------



## martint235 (22 Jan 2016)

Bollo said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


To be fair, there's a lot of empty space on my bike


----------



## clid61 (22 Jan 2016)




----------



## jefmcg (22 Jan 2016)

That reminds me ^^^^ this is actually @vickster's handlebar


----------



## Lonestar (22 Jan 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Never used one, it was as he was trying to inflate the tyre, not sure what went wrong, good old fashioned pump for me!
> Edit, then we used the pump to do the job properly!



I did this once and the pump disintegrated.I think you can guess the rest.Never put me off though.I now carry two mini pumps.


----------



## si_c (22 Jan 2016)

Here's what I'm commuting with at the moment


----------



## screenman (22 Jan 2016)

Justinslow said:


> A guy tried to use co2 the other day on a ride and gave himself a massive blister where the really cold canister touched his finger! So I'll not be using one of them!



To me that just shouts ignorance of how to use the tool.


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2016)

Get the ones that come with a case


----------



## Justinslow (22 Jan 2016)

screenman said:


> To me that just shouts ignorance of how to use the tool.


Maybe, I'll stick with the pump thanks.


----------



## screenman (22 Jan 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Maybe, I'll stick with the pump thanks.



Shame, you may not know what you are missing. 700c flat to well inflated in about a second. But I can understand you not wanting to use one if you find them complicated.


----------



## Justinslow (22 Jan 2016)

screenman said:


> Shame, you may not know what you are missing. 700c flat to well inflated in about a second. But I can understand you not wanting to use one if you find them complicated.


Mate, I'm happy with my pumps thanks, I don't feel the need to go gas.
I've never used one or owned one so how do I know whether or not they are complicated.


----------



## bikeman66 (22 Jan 2016)

screenman said:


> Shame, you may not know what you are missing. 700c flat to well inflated in about a second. But I can understand you not wanting to use one if you find them complicated.


Have to say........ The novelty of inflating a tyre in an instant, with approximately 1000th of the energy required to do it by hand, is still right up there for me! The first time I used a co2 cartridge.........and ended up with my fingers stuck to it, was the only time I needed reminding to make sure I kept the cycling gloves on through the massively joyous inflation process.


----------



## si_c (22 Jan 2016)

bikeman66 said:


> Have to say........ The novelty of inflating a tyre in an instant, with approximately 1000th of the energy required to do it by hand, is still right up there for me! The first time I used a co2 cartridge.........and ended up with my fingers stuck to it, was the only time I needed reminding to make sure I kept the cycling gloves on through the massively joyous inflation process.


Wrap a bit of inner tube around, no problems then.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Jan 2016)

Justinslow said:


> A guy tried to use co2 the other day on a ride and gave himself a massive blister where the really cold canister touched his finger! So I'll not be using one of them!


Which is why most co2 pumps are either have a screw on sleeve or a foam/rubber boot to slide over. He deserved it for being a bit thick imo


----------



## andrew_s (22 Jan 2016)

A Vista CSx, a bell, and crosstop levers:


----------



## Philh (22 Jan 2016)

Garmin Edge
Go Pro
Cateye volt (just bracket)
and a bell

I don't like clutter!


----------



## Justinslow (23 Jan 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Which is why most co2 pumps are either have a screw on sleeve or a foam/rubber boot to slide over. He deserved it for being a bit thick imo


He "deserved" it? You got to be kidding me right?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jan 2016)

jefmcg said:


> That reminds me ^^^^ this is actually @vickster's handlebar


Has @Speicher visited this thread yet?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Jan 2016)

Justinslow said:


> He "deserved" it? You got to be kidding me right?


No I'm not kidding. What else would you expect from holding a metal tank of compressed gas with your bare hand, and releasing pressure?


----------



## Pikey (23 Jan 2016)

Not really a traditional set of bars on my trike, but plenty strapped on anyway.

Left side.
Tactical audax clipboard 
Horse and ped friendly bell.
Big old mirror.

Right side.
Non horse and ped friendly airzound.
Garmin.
Big old mirror.

Middle bit.
2x Smart front lights.

Still yet to use it in the wild, she is still on the rollers until February.












NB: Background mess is definitely due to moving house in a couple of weeks


----------



## MiK1138 (23 Jan 2016)

Sharky said:


> You call that "wonky"?
> Excuse these:-
> 
> View attachment 116655


They're not WONKY they are " Symetrically Challenged "


----------



## winjim (23 Jan 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> No I'm not kidding. What else would you expect from holding a metal tank of compressed gas with your bare hand, and releasing pressure?


Not everybody is familiar with the gas laws.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jan 2016)

While the bike's up on a stand: I wonder whether anybody else likes to have their bell up on the bars where they're literally under your thumb. (Because that's where my hands are 99% of the time.)


----------



## Speicher (23 Jan 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Has @Speicher visited this thread yet?



No, I have been busy today, fettling.


----------



## HLaB (23 Jan 2016)

My bars are pretty uncluttered, one bike has a garmin out front mount the other a stem mount. There's usually not more than that unless I riding at night then there's at least one front light maybe two :-/


----------



## LewisLondon (24 Jan 2016)

Speicher said:


> No, I have been busy today, fettling.



I get the same problem sometimes


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Jan 2016)

Clean and simple


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Jan 2016)

smokeysmoo said:


> Clean and simple
> 
> View attachment 116880


Bet the OP wished they had that stem, think what else they could get on their bike


----------



## Distorted Vision (1 Jan 2019)

Update:


----------



## vickster (1 Jan 2019)

Distorted Vision said:


> Update:
> 
> View attachment 445030


How much stuff?  What’s the Garmin thing? Are you a gadget fanatic?
That said I have 38 or 40cm drop bars with crosslevers. Wahoo on stem, light (and bell) on bars


----------



## Distorted Vision (1 Jan 2019)

What Garmin thing? I think you're referring to the VIRB action camera?


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Jan 2019)

Distorted Vision said:


> Update:
> 
> View attachment 445030


That looks like the flight deck of Concorde.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jan 2019)

Distorted Vision said:


> Update:
> 
> View attachment 445030



How will you squeeze your Gatwick drone control next to the high powered laser?


----------



## Johnno260 (1 Jan 2019)

Mines simple, I can’t stand too much on the bars.


----------



## Distorted Vision (1 Jan 2019)

This is the complete setup. The phone is in a IP68 rated case:


----------



## vickster (1 Jan 2019)

Why do you need the phone and the garmin? And why do you need three lights if that's what all those are? I feel a bit sorry for any peds, cyclists and motorists who get blinded when they come towards you if you use all three at once especiallynas they don't look to be pointing downwards?! Or do you only ride off road in pitch dark?
And what's the round thing?
Just as well you don't have a road bike, you'd never fit it all on!! And it must all add a couple of kgs in weight!


----------



## JhnBssll (1 Jan 2019)

I'm sure I've posted this before but clean and simple here too 

The arrangement above reminds me of a colleagues commuting bike - I'm sure the extra gadget weight must cause his tyres to wear prematurely


----------



## Distorted Vision (1 Jan 2019)

Phone for emergencies. Garmin for Navigation. I also use my phone for Google Maps in cases when I take a wrong turning. 
Round thing is remote control for the Garmin. 

I use the Strada Exposure 1200 mostly as a backup light but I have all 3 switched on when cycling down dark secluded B country lanes. I cycle alone and the extra lighting gives me reassurance.


----------



## Distorted Vision (1 Jan 2019)

If you think my setup is a daft. I saw a lady cycling with one of these on my last ride:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Avantree-Portable-Bluetooth-Shockproof-Dustproof-Black/dp/B01HI1908Q






blaring out terrible R&B music. She came up from behind me and overtook me, scaring me in the process.


----------



## Jody (1 Jan 2019)

All that on the bars and frame would do my head in. Way too much stuff attached.


----------



## vickster (1 Jan 2019)

Distorted Vision said:


> If you think my setup is a daft. I saw a lady cycling with one of these on my last ride:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Avantree-Portable-Bluetooth-Shockproof-Dustproof-Black/dp/B01HI1908Q
> 
> ...


Maybe you should add some mirrors too so you can see what’s coming behind you...sure you can shoehorn them onto the bars somehow 

If it was that loud though, how come you couldn’t hear her until close enough to startle you?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (1 Jan 2019)

Distorted Vision said:


> If you think my setup is a daft. I saw a lady cycling with one of these on my last ride:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Avantree-Portable-Bluetooth-Shockproof-Dustproof-Black/dp/B01HI1908Q
> 
> ...



Not daft in my opinion, but interesting judgement. Have you tried it? Method used by one of the U.K.’s top Audax cyclists (Andy Curran) and I tried it out over two long, back to back rides recently. It really made my world go round. A few podcasts and some music got me through the long draggy bits and out the other side of hanger and fatigue.

And you know what? No one was harmed in the process. 

For the night riding, I recommend ‘Nocturne’ an American podcast for all things nightly.


----------



## Distorted Vision (1 Jan 2019)

I was more concerned about it being anti-social especially at night time.


----------



## Brandane (1 Jan 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> View attachment 445055
> 
> 
> I'm sure I've posted this before but clean and simple here too
> ...


Arghhhhhhh; my OCD is in overdrive...

Non matching bar end plugs; please get it sorted .


----------



## Brandane (1 Jan 2019)

Distorted Vision said:


> Update:
> 
> View attachment 445030


Don't ever buy a bike with drop bars! Each to their own, but that's all a bit cluttered and OTT for me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jan 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Not daft in my opinion, but interesting judgement. Have you tried it? Method used by one of the U.K.’s top Audax cyclists (Andy Curran) and I tried it out over two long, back to back rides recently. It really made my world go round. A few podcasts and some music got me through the long draggy bits and out the other side of hanger and fatigue.
> 
> And you know what? No one was harmed in the process.
> 
> For the night riding, I recommend ‘Nocturne’ an American podcast for all things nightly.



I usually have a gospel choir escort me round my audaxes


----------



## JhnBssll (1 Jan 2019)

Brandane said:


> Arghhhhhhh; my OCD is in overdrive...
> 
> Non matching bar end plugs; please get it sorted .



Sorry, old photograph... The right hand plug is the Di2 junction box and charging port so I sprayed it orange


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Jan 2019)

I've just fitted a basic computer and that's overkill for me, normally I don't bother but having just swapped from three wheels back to two I want to see how I am doing.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Jan 2019)

Tricross simplicity









E-bike with a T-bar for underslung cheap Chinese lights (one on charge at the moment). bag on frame for the batteries. Mount on stem for Garmin Touring


----------



## Heltor Chasca (3 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5489964, member: 9609"]Gonna need a new right hand hood - they don't last do they.
are the necessary, like Isabel
View attachment 445475
[/QUOTE]

My OCD hurts real bad.

Not as much as my funny bone. You rock. You absolutely rock


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5489964, member: 9609"]Gonna need a new right hand hood - they don't last do they.
are the necessary, like Isabel
View attachment 445475
[/QUOTE]


For some reason i always think of Steptoe & Son when i see your bike @User9609


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jan 2019)

Diogenes said:


> View attachment 445279
> 
> Tricross simplicity
> 
> ...




Tbar, now that's the fix i need for the E-bike light fitting


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jan 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Sorry, old photograph... The right hand plug is the Di2 junction box and charging port so I sprayed it orange
> 
> View attachment 445116
> 
> View attachment 445117





Just wow...what a bike


----------



## HLaB (3 Jan 2019)

My commuter has got my busiest handle bars at this time of year and compared to the OP's it barren 
It has a cateye volt 400 and niterider lumina 450 either side of a headset mounted Garmin 130. When it starts getting lighter the two light are replaced by a small blinky and one of them will be carried in my bag. At the height of summer the blinky is in the bag too and its just the garmin 130. I have a virb but I prefer not having the distraction/ clutter


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jan 2019)

_*Gran Fondo*_
The most complex electronic item (barring iPhone... if I take it) is a digital watch





_*CGR*_
L-R;
Cateye 'Orb'
Egg 'White' (two watts, however many Lumens that is?)
MagicShine MJ858
Not known, just a little 'band-on' flasher, that I had in a box






And, 'head-on'


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216188257291424&set=a.10215988756624032&type=3&theater



*EDIT @ 23:40*
And a cheeky _Mint Sauce_ decal along the top-tube


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10213112551920712&set=a.10212948453258348&type=3&theater


----------



## fatjel (3 Jan 2019)

I love looking at my handlebars


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jan 2019)

Keep it simple.


----------



## bikingdad90 (3 Jan 2019)

fatjel said:


> View attachment 445532
> 
> 
> I love looking at my handlebars



I’ve got the same bars. I love how the outer cables and inner cables are routed through the bars and out of sight. 

Must take a picture of my bars..


----------



## freiston (4 Jan 2019)

Being as I uploaded the photo for another thread, I thought I'd post this here. Sometimes there is a waterproof phone-case mounted to the left of the stem for Osmand navigating.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Jan 2019)




----------



## pjd57 (4 Jan 2019)

A bell and a light.
Anything else is a distraction.


----------



## Alan O (6 Jan 2019)

pjd57 said:


> A bell and a light.
> Anything else is a distraction.


That's what I have, but without the bell and light.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2019)

My naked butterfly bar's


----------



## Heltor Chasca (6 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> My naked butterfly bar's
> 
> View attachment 445870



Utter filth. Cover up will you.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (7 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> My naked butterfly bar's
> 
> View attachment 445870


Last night I slept badly and in the middle of the night, about 3.30am, I flipped open the Kindle and started browsing the site, as you do. I saw this picture and couldn't put my finger on something about it. I have butterfly bars on one of my bikes, and thought mine looked a bit different. It bugged me so much I had to get up, go to the garage and look at mine.





I have mine on the other way round! Glad to have solved the mystery I went back to bed, my garage was freakin freezing at that time, so thanks a bundle biggsy.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2019)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Last night I slept badly and in the middle of the night, about 3.30am, I flipped open the Kindle and started browsing the site, as you do. I saw this picture and couldn't put my finger on something about it. I have butterfly bars on one of my bikes, and thought mine looked a bit different. It bugged me so much I had to get up, go to the garage and look at mine.
> View attachment 446119
> 
> 
> I have mine on the other way round! Glad to have solved the mystery I went back to bed, my garage was freakin freezing at that time, so thanks a bundle biggsy.



Hey don't blame me 
But i am liking these bars as they are so multi positional


----------



## DCBassman (10 Jan 2019)

LtoR: Tinkly Bell, daylight running light, tunnel light. I don't ride in the dark if at all possible. If I ever need to, I will need a much better main light. Technology (Samsung S7 Edge) contained in either an old camelbak type thing, along with tubes, etc, or in top-tube-and-stem thingy with a pouch on each side and a velcro'd on waterproof phone holder. It's enough and works well enough for what I need.


----------



## 2005 fuji cambridge (11 Jan 2019)

1 basic computer, 1 light, 1 ringy dingy!


----------



## redflightuk (18 Jan 2019)




----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Jan 2019)

What part's bar and what part's handle?


----------



## Distorted Vision (7 Feb 2019)

Finally set up my new road bike. Is this better?


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2019)

Why do you need two computers?


----------



## Distorted Vision (7 Feb 2019)

The Garmin is for navigation. I like having the Cateye Strada as well so I don't have to change the screen to see my speed and distance.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Feb 2019)

vickster said:


> Why do you need two computers?


You're the Marie Kondo of bike stuff. Maybe they both bring him joy?


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2019)

nickyboy said:


> You're the Marie Kondo of bike stuff. Maybe they both bring him joy?


Who?


----------



## Distorted Vision (7 Feb 2019)

I was expecting to be congratulated on the marked improvement! I'm happy with the set up.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Feb 2019)

Distorted Vision said:


> The Garmin is for navigation. I like having the Cateye Strada as well so I don't have to change the screen to see my speed and distance.


Speed and Distance are standard displays on the Garmin. When navigating a route it will jump out of that display screen to show the turning you need to make, then jump back into it when you've made the turning

What I'm trying to say is the Garmin will do it all for you if you like


----------



## MrBeanz (7 Feb 2019)

Our tandem.


----------



## JhnBssll (7 Feb 2019)

Distorted Vision said:


> I was expecting to be congratulated on the marked improvement! I'm happy with the set up.



It's great  Bike looks nice too, how are you finding it so far?


----------



## Distorted Vision (7 Feb 2019)

Only just had a chance to set it up. Not had a chance to ride it! The weather was absolutely abmissmal here today!


----------



## nickyboy (7 Feb 2019)

vickster said:


> Who?


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2019)

Never heard of her (him?)


----------



## nickyboy (8 Feb 2019)

vickster said:


> Never heard of her (him?)


I'm a middle aged bloke and I've heard of her

I thought you'd be an avid devourer of Good Housekeeping, I certainly am


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Feb 2019)

I saw this Yehuda strip, & thought of this thread

"Hands Up!", who has a glovebox??


----------



## freiston (10 Feb 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I saw this Yehuda strip, & thought of this thread
> 
> "Hands Up!", who has a glovebox??
> 
> View attachment 451722



I do - an Ortlieb one! Picture in post #124


----------



## Hopey (11 Feb 2019)

Cheap, cheerful, simple.


----------



## johnnyb47 (15 Dec 2019)

Holy thread Resurrection, 
Here's mine


----------



## DSK (3 Jan 2020)

I'm late to party with this one but only just got the 2nd sorted today.

TREK
> need to change the ridiculous 2400 lumen battery bank with a light like the one on the propel
> may get rid of the dated cateye computer as I can just replace it with with one of the mounts strappy garmin mounts





PROPEL
> simple, effective but, need to change the garmin virb camera with a drift ghost


----------

